# How would you like to be woken up for sex?



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I am most ready for sex in the morning before work. My wife likes to sleep in to the very last minute before getting up and then rushing like crazy to get the kids up and get to work. If I try to wake her up so we have some fool around time I usually get lots of no leave me alone. At night when going to bed I get I am so exhausted I cant tonight I am so sorry.

So to get the day started and have a chance I get up and bring coffee for her in bed. I slowly massage her ass and lightly begin to wake her up. If I dont get my hand swatted away I continue to touch and explore. If things go well she will wake up slowly sip some coffee and then we can move on to other things. Sometimes I pull the sheets out of the bottom of the bed and crawly up from below and nuzzle and softly kiss and nibble till she wakes up and sits up and drinks her coffee as I feast on her sweet cream. 

There are other times that are rare that with some morning wood I just slide inside either from behind or on top and just begin a nice long slow love making.

I am wondering what others enjoy in the early morning?


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

just mouth noises and the view of the top her head works for me.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes I love it.
Quite often it's still dark.... usually I just wake up with H snuggled up, hands wandering, neck kisses... perfect start to the day!

I've been meaning to be the one to do the waking for a while now...there was a ' waking hubby up with a BJ' thread a while ago. My H said he would love love love me to wake him with a BJ.

Maybe this weekend!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely YES!!

Even better, during the middle of the night, if my wifee got on top of me and starting with me in her riding me and I wake up.......SWEET!!!

Never's happened though. I can dream the dream.


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't like morning sex. My mouth tastes gross. I'm usually tired. I would be more interested on a weekend when I didn't feel rushed.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes! Best sex there is is when you get woke up with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Lionlady said:


> I don't like morning sex. My mouth tastes gross. I'm usually tired. I would be more interested on a weekend when I didn't feel rushed.


Hi honey!

My wife feels the same. Unfortunately, I'm ready to go most mornings, and generally bushed by the time we go to bed. Gets kind of challenging at times.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I love morning sex, but it rarely happens... My husband is like your wife - he likes to sleep in until the last minute. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

I get it right before bed...or in the middle of the night when he is half asleep/dreaming and half awake...

I try to wake him up by giving him head...he always pushes me away. I try first thing in the morning when his lower half is raring to go...he pushes me off then too. He says sleep is more important. 

He always talks about sex having to be spontaneous...I tell him "you can't more spantaneous than me mother f'cker"..but he still says "no" grrrr


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> I try to wake him up by giving him head...he always pushes me away.


This has always been my fantasy ~ it's too bad that my wife never complied, primarily because she always chose to sleep in until 10AM or so. Then one morning I tried it on her and that's exactly what happened to me! Like to have gotten my jawbone dislodged!

But let me just make one thing extremely clear~ had that ever happened to me, there would have been absolutely no pushing of anybody off! Let the lady work!

I'm greatly thinking that there's not any better alarm clock to be had in the entire world!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> I am most ready for sex in the morning before work. My wife likes to sleep in to the very last minute before getting up and then rushing like crazy to get the kids up and get to work. If I try to wake her up so we have some fool around time I usually get lots of no leave me alone. At night when going to bed I get I am so exhausted I cant tonight I am so sorry.
> 
> So to get the day started and have a chance I get up and bring coffee for her in bed. I slowly massage her ass and lightly begin to wake her up. If I dont get my hand swatted away I continue to touch and explore. If things go well she will wake up slowly sip some coffee and then we can move on to other things. Sometimes I pull the sheets out of the bottom of the bed and crawly up from below and nuzzle and softly kiss and nibble till she wakes up and sits up and drinks her coffee as I feast on her sweet cream.
> 
> ...



Oh I wish my DH would do this.......he never ever initiates.


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

I like it too. One day/night my hubby woke me up at 4:00 a.m. I was tired the rest of the day :sleeping:, and when one of my friends asked me why I was so tired, I told her that my husband woke me at 4:00 a.m. this morning. "Why did he do that?" she asked. Some of my male friends were there listening too. "Oh," I said, "he wanted to TALK!" 
The guys just looked at me and smiled. One of them said, "You sound like a really good wife. I hope I find a wife like you one day."
I just laughed. My female friends never got it. :rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

How would I like to be woken up? I'll take "bucket of ice cold water over the head, Alex, for $100".


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I would prefer it. Method - irrelevant.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I am NOT a morning person, so am sex is ONLY on the weekends at the crack of noon. 

Wake me up early on the weekday, and your oral sex will be competing with my mind spinning about today's conference calls and spreadsheets.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> I am wondering what others enjoy in the early morning?


I could only wish, morning sex is my *favourite*

I'll take it whatever way I can get it


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I might try waking h up tomorrow morning. Week days are no good as I have to hit the ground running and that is even with getting up at 5.00


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea, morning sex is great. It happens rarely tough. She loves to sleep and it's dangerous to wake her.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> Yea, morning sex is great. It happens rarely tough. She loves to sleep and it's dangerous to wake her.



*Funny*


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

TheStranger said:


> Yea, morning sex is great. It happens rarely tough. She loves to sleep and it's dangerous to wake her.


Exactly Stranger!

My wife is a late night person...I am an early morning person. (I am typing this at 4:04 AM) She likes to sleep in...and it has always been dangerous to wake her!!! Trying to get morning sex would be like waking up a hibernating bear. Not recommended and probably not going to go well. :rofl:

Early morning sex in our marriage only happens when we are on vacation.

PS: I can only dream about being waken up with a BJ...and that would be absolutely wonderful. I probably have a better chance of flying on the space shuttle than being woken up with her lips around the stallion.....just saying!


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL.Wife waking me up to blowjobs?I wish.But ladies how about waking up to your husband being inside of you,thrusting?Anybody here ever experienced that?Is it okay for me to have sex with my wife while she's sleeping?


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jack I said:


> LOL.Wife waking me up to blowjobs?I wish.But ladies how about waking up to your husband being inside of you,thrusting?Anybody here ever experienced that?Is it okay for me to have sex with my wife while she's sleeping?



Well hubby and I are not in a good situation at the moment but in the past if I haven't had sex for a few weeks I have woken up several times in the middle of the night sitting on him and rubbing.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

1971 said:


> ...night sitting on him and rubbing.


I don't get it. He is asleep?


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Seems like alot of woman want sex at noon. No wonder the boss is always smiling and husbands are feeling deprived. I think I have discovered my issue my wife only wants sex when I am not home. I have discovered in the morning and evening she does have enough energy to go over all the things she needs me to do around the house. LOL


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> I don't get it. He is asleep?


Yes at the start he is asleep, I am also asleep at the start. I do not consciously wake him up for sex but it just happens.

I don't like being sexually deprived


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

*How would I like to be woken up for sex? *

Daily would be good!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

can't really think of a better way to wake up.


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

My wife is NOT a morning person, and most certainly is not a night owl either!! She used to like morning sex before we had kids, honestly I have never really loved morning sex because I am always just trying to wake up, let alone be ready to do some heavy cardio right after I wake up. 

That being said, I have ALWAYS had a dream of my wife waking me up with a blow job. Now, since she never goes to completion I know it would only last for 2-3 minutes max, but I would LOVE for her to do that one day-I have only been waiting over 20 years. Course considering the last oral she performed on me was last summer, expecting ANY oral is not being realistic. But hey, a man can still dream that his wife would enjoy giving every now and again. I certainly love giving her oral but most of the time when I head south, she stops me and says NO! I am left thinking, WHAT?? I enjoy doing it, you enjoy me doing it, and you say no? Instead lets just do the same vanilla we normally do. Oh well, married life at its finest.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Big guy loves to wake me up by pulling my legs off the side of the bed and having a fast rough ride off the side of the bed. Nothing hotter! He usually does this when I spoon with him naked all night and he wakes up ready to go.. ;-) a girl has gotta do what a girl has gotta do to get her morning lovin!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Lionlady said:


> I don't like morning sex. My mouth tastes gross. I'm usually tired. I would be more interested on a weekend when I didn't feel rushed.


Morning, unplanned sex is great, but I'm afraid of my morning breath more than anything else.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

coupdegrace said:


> Morning, unplanned sex is great, but I'm afraid of my morning breath more than anything else.


My little guy never complains of morning breath. Just head south he wont complain


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I like it sometimes. I've not been one who particularly enjoys morning sex(morning breath is the single biggest turn off ever), but my husband loves it. His birthday was yesterday. We had some great, awesome fun before bed, and then had some more awesome fun this morning before getting up.  It feels good to be myself again.

How he does it is with a lot of kisses, nuzzling, and touching me. Lately I seem to get aroused within minutes, and I didn't even notice his morning breath today.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, and I've woken my husband up with a BJ before. He LOVED it.


----------



## JWilliams (Jul 2, 2012)

I would think no man would object to being woke up by a bj. Just reading this thread I am ready to go lol

I would love to be woken up with a bj, or even a nice hj will warmed lube or massage oil... Hell she could straddle my face  if she wanted to


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Oh, and I've woken my husband up with a BJ before. He LOVED it.


I would soooooo love this! Can you please tell the story, how you felt about it and how he reacted to it? Vicarious living and all...


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

coupdegrace said:


> I would soooooo love this! Can you please tell the story, how you felt about it and how he reacted to it? Vicarious living and all...


Well, I'd woken up from a sexy, sexy dream(I won't go into the details...) and suffice it to say, I wanted a pounding. I tried masturbating, cause he was working as a painter at the time and his work was physically demanding and I didn't want to interrupt his sleep. But I was _so_ hot and ready, that nothing I did would satisfy. So I rolled over and started a BJ. He snapped awake instantly, looked at me with a look of surprise, enjoyment and excitement, I told him about the dream and he rolled me onto my back and...yeah.  It was all great fun from there.

He absolutely welcomed it, and I loved it. It was thrilling, honestly. He told me to feel free to do that anytime, but it's been over a year since I had a sex dream that I remember, so....


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Well, I'd woken up from a sexy, sexy dream(I won't go into the details...) and suffice it to say, I wanted a pounding. I tried masturbating, cause he was working as a painter at the time and his work was physically demanding and I didn't want to interrupt his sleep. But I was _so_ hot and ready, that nothing I did would satisfy. So I rolled over and started a BJ. He snapped awake instantly, looked at me with a look of surprise, enjoyment and excitement, I told him about the dream and he rolled me onto my back and...yeah.  It was all great fun from there.
> 
> He absolutely welcomed it, and I loved it. It was thrilling, honestly. He told me to feel free to do that anytime, but it's been over a year since I had a sex dream that I remember, so....


Awesome! Simply awesome!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

It was definitely hot. I keep praying for another sex dream so I can wake him up again.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> It was definitely hot. I keep praying for another sex dream so I can wake him up again.


So, I'm assuming he sleeps nude, right? That's the only way this works. 

I always sleep in sweats, so if my wife tried peeling back my sweats while I'm sleeping, I might accidentally clock her out of instinct.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

coupdegrace said:


> So, I'm assuming he sleeps nude, right? That's the only way this works.
> 
> I always sleep in sweats, so if my wife tried peeling back my sweats while I'm sleeping, I might accidentally clock her out of instinct.


Nope, he sleeps with sweats on most of the time. That night he was in just his underwear, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Well, I'd woken up from a sexy, sexy dream(I won't go into the details...) and suffice it to say, I wanted a pounding. I tried masturbating, cause he was working as a painter at the time and his work was physically demanding and I didn't want to interrupt his sleep. But I was _so_ hot and ready, that nothing I did would satisfy. So I rolled over and started a BJ. He snapped awake instantly, looked at me with a look of surprise, enjoyment and excitement, I told him about the dream and he rolled me onto my back and...yeah.  It was all great fun from there.
> 
> He absolutely welcomed it, and I loved it. It was thrilling, honestly. He told me to feel free to do that anytime, but it's been over a year since I had a sex dream that I remember, so....


Now that's a great way to be wake up and start any dam day


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Omgitsjoe....we haven't heard from you for a while....we miss your comments, posts....and....um....pics.


----------



## kcguy (Nov 15, 2010)

hell yah!! I love ripping her panties off, or her ripping mine off..LOL.. then I love the slow tender times. Mornings it's normal for men to like morning sex, our testosterone lvls are highest. But when i roll over at night and feel her warm body, I get hard, then wrap my arm around her, and my hand cups her breasts, and i feel those wonderful girls, and her beautiful ass is sticking out, not intentional, just the way it is, I can't help it, i snuggle up to her and hold her close.. soon she's snuggling back and one thing leads to another.. I loved sex with that girl.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

staarz21 said:


> I am scared of morning breath. It literally frightens me lol. However, I still do enjoy morning sex as long as we aren't breathing all over each other. We hardly get the chance for morning romping though because H has to get up so early for work. He waits until the last min to start getting ready.
> 
> I woke up one night really thirsty so I went to get some water. I had accidentally woke H up getting back into bed. So, I started to run my hand up this thigh to see if maybe he would be interested. He got the hint pretty quickly. After we were done, he said "that was awesome." That little comment made me happy for a week.
> 
> I do want to try waking him up to a BJ, he has even told me to go right ahead. I just feel like a pervert if he is snoozing and I'm trying to put my mouth on it lol. I don't know, I have to really try to get over that.


Staarz21....just do it. Ask you husband to sleep nude if he is open to waking up this way. He will love it....don't second guess yourself. Just do it. 

I wish my wife would do this for me. Maybe I will let her know it is one of my unfulfilled fantasies.

I applaud you for being open enough to try this for you husband!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

My wife can wake me up for sex any time she wants to. But I usually end up sleeping thru the whole night, so what does that tell you?


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

My favorite type of sex. Morning sex. Glorious, glorious morning sex. What better way to start the day?

He wakes me up in different ways sometimes, I wake him up different ways sometimes. At the very least twice a week. 

Go with the flow. Glorious!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

If your the one that is being woken up for morning sex. How would you like to be approached? Whats the best way for you to be woken up. 

I set a cup of coffee my the bed stand and then climb in and begin to cuddle with the wife. It takes a few sips of coffee before she is ready to participate. While she is sipping coffee i am softly kissing her and rubbing her till she is awake


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Sometimes just cuddling and being playful is good. My favorite is when he brags me by my ankles off the side of the side of the bed and takes me for a wild ride off the side of the bed...wow is it fun!! Of course this usually only happens when I spoon all night with him in the nude...so I guess that means I initiated..hmmmm ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

mineforever said:


> Sometimes just cuddling and being playful is good. My favorite is when he brags me by my ankles off the side of the side of the bed and takes me for a wild ride off the side of the bed...wow is it fun!! Of course this usually only happens when I spoon all night with him in the nude...so I guess that means I initiated..hmmmm ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


your husband is a lucky lucky man. I am not brave enough to drag her off the bed by her ankles.


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

Wow, I had a bday recently and got NO sex at all from the wife. There are only two days I really think that sex is almost a sure bet with my wife-my bday and our anniversary. I was a bit disappointed but I just say, oh well, just another day. My wife has made it known, sex is not and will not be a priority for her. She is sorry she can't be the woman I want her to be, but that is just how she is. I have stopped initiating sex, about 3-4 years ago and just told her, whenever you want me, I am a green light so just go for it. Some on here probably would say, that is NOT the right way to do it man, you gotta push the issue. But, it is not worth it honestly. I love sex and any I get with her is good-I enjoy it. But it is always going to be the same pattern for the most part, and so if I don't get any, I just take care of myself when I need to release. The alternative to not accepting how things are, simply is not worth it to me because I love my kids too much. So, I make the best of what I got.


----------



## wildoneforhorses (Mar 11, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Definitely YES!!
> 
> Even better, during the middle of the night, if my wifee got on top of me and starting with me in her riding me and I wake up.......SWEET!!!
> 
> Never's happened though. I can dream the dream.


I have always wanted to do this to my husband. He sleeps with pj pants on, I would have to practice getting it out and up before he wakes up! LOL Any tips?


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

wildoneforhorses said:


> I have always wanted to do this to my husband. He sleeps with pj pants on, I would have to practice getting it out and up before he wakes up! LOL Any tips?


Tell him to go to bed minus the pj pants 

Let him go to sleep wondering .....

In the morning you don't have to get it out of anything. Hopefully nature will do the work, and he will have morning wood. 

If not, then just play around with it, use your hands or mouth and hop on!

It's what I do


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Tell him you want to spoon naked with him, he wil be hard am d ready to go by morning. Don't know why but it works .... one of the ideas the therapist gave us to help with my big guys ED.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I love waking up to my husband nibbling on my earlobes. Nothing better. I melt and, after some making out, am roaring to go.


----------



## Rakkasan (Mar 4, 2013)

When my wife got pregnant with the first kid she would wake me up with a BJ. Sometimes she would wake me up twice a night. That is after having sex before going to sleep. And I tell you. In order to satisfy my wife I usually go down on her for an hour.

Results? I would get 2-3 hours a sleep a night, while going through the infantry officers course. I was physically exhausted all the time. I would sleep through my lunch, in the library. I think I turned her down a couple times, because I really needed to sleep. I cannot comprehend me turning down my wife now days, but that is another story.

Morning sex. I am an early bird, so I always wake up first. I would first brush my teeth then return to my naked, dead asleep wife and caress her breasts for a long time. Then I would caress her butt. Caressing itself would take about an hour. Then I would gently massage her clit. By the time I started going down on her she would be wide awake.

Yeah. We haven't done much of that in a while. As a matter of fact we haven't done much of anything in a long time.


----------

